# No singing no dancing campsite or land near Marbella



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi we have just arrived in spain in our RV,we had a long trip from St Malo but we really enjoyed the journey apart fron stupid road signs and GWENDOLINE'! who nearly was launched through the window more than once.
We are looking for a place to stay near to Marbella either a campsite with no frills just the norm ie water.electricity and drainage or a plot of land either at someones villa or house who would like some close neighbours and a bit of extra money.
CAN ANYONE HELP? 8) 8)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry can't help but heres a bit of a bump. Oh and welcome to motorhomefacts love your RV


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Carl and Pauline

Yes welcome. Sorry I can't help but I am sure someone will be able to


stew


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Near Marbella

Camping Cabopino

or if it is still there you might just get on at camping Los Jarales on the main road at Calahonda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Step out of your door, walk ten paces to your right and knock on my door for info about Nerja :lol: 

Welcome to Motorhomefacts

Ian
Three Green
(I knew if I kept mentioning to people I met, someone would find it £10 well spent)


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Nerja?

Not really near Marbella


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

It's on the way from where we both are now :lol: 

Ian
Three Green


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I think Cabopino has quite a few '' frills '' !
Jarales is still there and there was space on tuesday when I passed with my mam out shopping cos we looked in !
Lynda


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Camping Parque Tropical
Km 162.2 A7 (N340)
Its about 5km east of Estepona
There are a couple of other big R.V's here


----------

